# Most Dangerous Sexy Fashion Photo Shoot



## kenyonsalo (Sep 2, 2013)

On Saturday I got to shoot the craziest fashion photo shoot ever.  I pitched the idea to my BASE jumping fiancé about standing 360' on top of an antenna...but outside the rail with NO PROTECTION.  The photos we made were epic.  The resulting video will make your heart stop.  Even I was standing on the second rail with lots of exposure, but so worth the final product!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 2, 2013)

How did you EVER get permission from the tower's owner for that?


----------



## kenyonsalo (Sep 2, 2013)

Don't ask - Don't tell.   It was a tower that was decommissioned and literally in the middle of nowhere.  Watch the video and see the BASE Jump.


----------



## will_f (Sep 2, 2013)

Makes me nervous just looking at the photo.


----------



## runnah (Sep 2, 2013)

tirediron said:


> How did you EVER get permission from the tower's owner for that?



I just ask for the good lords permission before doing anything. I never hear back so I take that as a yes and that's all the permission I need.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 2, 2013)

Very cool. I'm terribly afraid of heights so I'd never do that, but I know a few daredevils who'd jump all over the chance to base jump.

 In terms of the photo, I do wish she was on the other side of the rail, because it obscures the clothes.


----------



## OLaA (Sep 2, 2013)

Crazy location. Maybe i need to view the image larger but it just doesn't seem like this particular pose maximized the effect of danger or height.  She's standing outside the rail looking out but the same view can be achieved standing inside the rail so it doesn't make sense to me. Plus all the intersecting bars are distracting. The location should enhance the image but in this image i feel like it takes away and the height is just a novelty piece. I'm assuming you have other possess though and this is just how i feel about this particular image. I would like to see her in a pose sitting on tip rail and the camera high to really show off the height.  But props for even making it up there!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Sep 2, 2013)

I dont get it.  In my opinion the risk you guys took did not really pay off.  That's my honest opinion.  While I don't think I can pull it off (I would be tired after 30 ft and **** my pants), I think you could have gone up earlier or later when the sun is low.  Maybe use an off camera flash or two with manfrotto clamp (light and versatile).


----------



## Heitz (Sep 2, 2013)

That is awesome and she is hot.


----------



## manicmike (Sep 2, 2013)

I peed myself a little just watching that.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 2, 2013)

I have to agree that the image you posted above doesn't truly capture the height and danger or even her beauty as well as possible. Now if she was just standing atop the railing, that would be a sight!

Base jumping always looks like such a thrill, I've never done it but seen plenty of video. Crazy stuff.


----------

